# Where to purchase dyes/colorants?



## thenaturalway (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi.  I am in the process of purchasing the rest of my supplies for my products, but I am in need of where to purchase dyes/colorants I need for my bath salts that will blend safely with essential oils.  Can anyone give me some websites on where you purchase you dyes? I would greatly appreciate any feedback.


----------

